# Moving to Europe as a de facto partner



## Fareen12

Hi All,

I need assistance in understanding civil rights in Europe.

I am currently 29, Indian and in a relationship with a 32, Indian who is expected to get his Portuguese passport by August this year. We have been in a relationship for the 3+ years and are not looking to get married at the moment.

We currently possess a joint account for past year that can justify some of our finances. Besides which we live separately and do not have any payments to declare (rent agreement, electricity bill)etc.

I am eager to move with him to Europe and wanted assistance on how one could move under civil partnership/ as a de facto partner and what are the valid documents one can submit as proof of our relationship.

Cheers


----------



## Bevdeforges

The requirements vary by country. Some countries will recognize "de facto" partnerships - but generally you have to show a certain minimal period of co-habitation to qualify (usually something like 1 to 3 years) to be considered. Proof of co-habitation consists of things like proof that you shared the same address (bills addressed to you together and separately at the address, both names on the lease, etc.).

Some countries in the EU will recognize a civil partnership concluded in your country of origin (or last country of resident) but not all EU countries have such things.

Without co-habitation, however, I think you'll be hard pressed to get any European country to recognize your partnership.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## *Sunshine*

Fareen12 said:


> I am currently 29, Indian and in a relationship with a 32, Indian who is expected to get his Portuguese passport by August this year. We have been in a relationship for the 3+ years and are not looking to get married at the moment.


I can't speak for other EU countries, however, without a marriage certificate you can forget about Germany. Germany does not recognise common law relationships.


----------

